# A warning about getting into older BMWs



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Some of you might be wandering over to the Classic BMWs becuase of their price, because of the mods out there, or just because... But you will learn that you have a "disease". It's caused by cars. Like an -ism, this is a "disease". I have it. Not sure if it's contageous. But Below is a response from the BMW2002FAQ.com to me blaming them all for my "disease".

Enjoy and heed the warnings. :thumbup:  

~Vroomer



Gordon said:


> Vroomer, I'm so sorry that I have been a real bad influence on you, we just twisted your arm so hard to join the 02 community. I must not have been that bad of an influence on you, because I only helped corrupt you part way. You had to have an 02 after we all brought our 02's to Bimmerfest in Santa Barbara last year. But when I showed up to Palo Alto in my 70 E3 2800, you didn't go postal and go out and buy an E3. I've got to try harder next time to corrupt you over to the dark side. You know you are really an old BMW pyscho when you have an 02 AND something in your stable like a NK, E3, or if you have real deep pockets, an E9. Once you start driving an E3/E9 with a M30 six engine, you'll be hooked. Congrats on your find. I'm guessing we will soon see your Z4 on craigslist to help finance your touring restoration.
> 
> This below email is from the E3 email list in regards to a new list member wondering if he should restore his E3 2500. You could easily subsitute 2002 in place of E3 and we would all agree that we all suffer from the same incurable disease, 02itis... Group, I am right on this one??? Read on.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

I have been "cursed" with the same disease. Last year I sold my E46 M3 for an Alpina e28 B9, and I am about to sell my wife's X5 4.6is because I bought her a 1988 M5 and am building it to "her" specs. We are at a point in our life where making a car payment instead of saving for retirement is foolish. 

Even though the newer BMWs have much more technology, we still like the "feel" of an older BMW. There is a vast difference between the two.

I hope there isn't a cure for this disease!


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, Vroomer that picture of your garage is a great picture. You have two great cars there depicting many sides of BMW. The present and the past.


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks. The picture will be updated soon.  

Unfortunately, I have the BMW disease. And this disease has come to put me at odds with the community I live in. They have a "2 car rule". Car #3 will be coming home at the end of this week. Now to hunt some more space/storage. Or else the Z will have to sleep outside.  

~Vroomer


----------



## 330ci02 (Jan 7, 2007)

me too


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

i cought the bmw disease when my dad brought home a 2000 330i. Now ive bought a e30 325e, now im selling that and moving onto a e36. Nothing will ever float my boat like a bmw.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

It is really sick when they start multiplying...

Now, which one to bring to Bimmerfest.....Hmmmm??


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

the hatch. Alot rarer and different. Abit of Eye candy


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

+1 with DominguesE30 :thumbup: I would like to see the hatchback there myself!


----------



## BMW3series (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW! NICE CARS STEVE THEY ARE BEAUTIFULL!!!!!
I HAVE THE SAME THING I HAVE A 2002 325i AND A 1985 318i AND LOOKING FOR THE 3rd ONE IM TRYING TO GET ME A 1969 OR OLDER ..... BIMMERFEVER ........


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Oh, It will be the Touring at least. Maybe both cars.


----------



## 6er (May 14, 2006)

Steve in SB said:


>


I'm jealous now


----------



## duncanghola2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, there are some gorgeous pictures floating around in this thread. I'm new here, so I'd like to say "hello" and share a picture of my little beauty:


----------



## numbersj (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that guy DHW knows a thing or two about a thing or two.

The day I caught the disease. Notice I "forgot" to spread my mulch; more important things to do, I guess...










DHW didn't mention rusty, unsafe U-Haul trailers anywhere. He needs to update his findings.

www.e9coupe.com


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Malaga:thumbup:


----------



## Keruth (Mar 30, 2007)

Bittin' by bmw bug eh! I'm trying to get that myself. But a bit different tact, I think. There's a fellow who has reproduced the pre-war 327 roadster body on a vw bug length wheel-base and I think it would be appropreate to use beamer running gear instead of the normal (and ready availability) chevy/mustangII/ford 9" set-ups. Question is, which one would be best in terms of F/R trac and 6cyl mtr.,trans. for donation? Now I've looked all over the web and got squat in useful information, real tech stuff by the year, or models, or whatever to start the hunt. Any ideas, sources?
Thanks folks, Keruth


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

1. "Beamers" are BMW motorcycles...

2. The 327 was a cabriolet because it was a 2 +2. (About 300 coupes were made). Roadsters are 2 seaters.

3. Check out the BMW2002FAQ. Those guys have done wonders with the 2002 frame/body and different engines. Like putting the S-14 engine and trans out of an M3 or the M54 engine and trans out of the Z4 into those little cars.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great cars, guys !

Keep up with the spirit, may the white propeller be with you :thumbup:


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Bumb for the rookies... You've been warned.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Vroomer said:


> Bumb for the rookies... You've been warned.


:eeps:

I have already been diagnosed!

:thumbup:


----------



## JAKE325 (Mar 27, 2007)

Mike,have you found a donor car yet? I hear the disease is transfered via some insect that apparently bit me too.Currently restoring a 84 318i.Thae paint came out as a bute! now for the interior.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

JAKE325 said:


> Mike,have you found a donor car yet? I hear the disease is transfered via some insect that apparently bit me too.Currently restoring a 84 318i.Thae paint came out as a bute! now for the interior.


Not yet! Looking around though! Now I want a 2002! :tsk:


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Mike_Check said:


> :eeps:
> 
> I have already been diagnosed!
> 
> :thumbup:


The only cure for a regular 2002 is a Touring. Been neglecting my 76 ever since I got the touring.

Unfortunately, it attracts all sorts of strange creatures....


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## WALSRU (Apr 23, 2007)

That thing is ridiculous! I've never seen one like that . . . which I'm kind of ashamed to admit. I've got the bug too, but only if 80's count. Dang e24 and e28 are sucking up my life!


----------



## midijab (Jan 10, 2007)

Well . . . Hello everyone, I'm JB and an "02-aholic". I never thought I could admit it, but I've been smitten. I remember seeing my 1st '02 while in high school and wanted one every since. When I finally had a chance to get my first one, I jumped at it without hesitation, sight unseen, only the promise of a decent car. Luckily it was just that. Then came another. A '71 touring as it were. Although I won't have time to work on this car for who knows how long, I bought it anyway cause I don't know when I'll be able to see one for sale again (and they look just soooo neat!). The 1st 02 is gutted in preparation for a total sprayover. Then comes the meticulous fitting of everything back on to the naked body. With any luck, I may be able to start it up again next year. The poor touring is in desperate need of TLC though all I can do is take it around the block once a week. Despite all this, I'm currently salivating on a '72 tii (yep, another roundie). Why???

The garage is full of disassembled parts from the '73 roundie, with only the stripped carcass outside under a cover. The touring is also in the driveway under a cover. The E90's in the driveway and the X3 is on the street. Time to knock down the block wall to pour a driveway down the side of the house and make a slab in the back to rest the 'old folk'. The Tii would then fit very nicely in the group . . . . No, wait, I'm here in '02-anonymous . . . someone help me please!


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

midijab said:


> Well . . . Hello everyone, I'm JB and an "02-aholic". I never thought I could admit it, but I've been smitten. ... . . . No, wait, I'm here in '02-anonymous . . . someone help me please!


It is hopeless, just get the Touring fixed and on the road....it really is the "coolest" driving machine. Come see us at Bimmerfest..

................


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

You think you have issues? I'm "unemployed" now... ok, in between jobs. And I was playing around with my babes at my apt build this afternoon and decided to block the road for a little bit...










Then there's the question of what about all these rims for all those cars I don't have?










(The Alpina Dynamics are most definately *NOT* for sale.)


----------



## midijab (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice wheels! What you want for the set on the far right? DOH! (I did it again!)

But seriously, I could use those.

Can't make bimmerfest this year cause I'll be out of town next week :-(

Maybe West Fest (whenever that is).


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

midijab said:


> Nice wheels! What you want for the set on the far right? DOH! (I did it again!)
> 
> But seriously, I could use those.
> 
> ...


Those Ronals would look good on your touring....heh, heh, heh...


----------



## midijab (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve in SB said:


> Those Ronals would look good on your touring....heh, heh, heh...


Yes, yes . . . mighty, mighty nice on my touring . . . :yikes:


----------



## Mark10 (Jun 14, 2009)

Steve in SB's touring- the uber hatch!


----------



## unicorn (Mar 7, 2009)

e21 in red. and an e46 coupe... sex machine. /..\


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I have got the sickness too...I blame it on my father who bought me my first car when I turned 16

it was an 82 633csi that did not run, he said I had to fix it if I wanted a car to drive...so we did!! Once that was running another one popped up in our garage, those 2 are gone, now I have an 85 635csi and an 86 535i


HELP!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea I have it bad also
I have a 1600 Baur in the garage waiting to be finished. Plus 3 more roundies laying around. AND a 75 getting ready to become a 24 hours of Lemons race car for the 2010 season.
Then there is the 71 Bavaria. 
81 Baur e21 Alpina, in boxes.
85 Baur e30 323
85 Lemons race car..

Some 90s BMWs and 70s Citroens also in the collection


----------



## kylekruchok (Jul 22, 2009)

I keep seeing all of these " '72 2002 B6's" (Forgive me, I just made that up) and I'm constantly wondering to myself... which is the model year? The '72? Or the 2002? Only just seconds ago did I realize that the four digit numbers were representing a model of a car, and not the model year. Oh, the joys of being a baby in a grown up, and mature (usually) audience.


----------



## dtloomis (Aug 11, 2009)

Had a lowered 68 1600 and a very clean 73.5 02 in my mispent youth, both retired. Now make my rounds in either my 89 525i Alpine White sedan or my Black 95 525it wagon. love them both. Will never drive another make of car again. But I do drive my 72 Dodge Power Wagon once in a while.


----------



## keviha (Jul 20, 2007)

*I think I'm going into the deep end.....*

Well, I've owned a beautiful and low mileage (<100K) 93 M5 for the past two years. It is an amazing car and one that I'll keep forever. However, I'm now finding myself drawn to even older BMW's. Specifically, I'm seriosly considering purchasing a 74 2002 Tii (gulf yellow). Not sure I'll get buy in from the spouse....but if I do....am I crazy? Might I find myself still yearning for other cool cars? Might need something from 80's? 

Kevin


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

keviha said:


> Well, I've owned a beautiful and low mileage (<100K) 93 M5 for the past two years. It is an amazing car and one that I'll keep forever. However, I'm now finding myself drawn to even older BMW's. Specifically, I'm seriosly considering purchasing a 74 2002 Tii (gulf yellow). Not sure I'll get buy in from the spouse....but if I do....am I crazy? Might I find myself still yearning for other cool cars? Might need something from 80's?
> 
> Kevin


mmmm gulf yellow is my favorite!!!!


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

keviha said:


> Well, I've owned a beautiful and low mileage (<100K) 93 M5 for the past two years. It is an amazing car and one that I'll keep forever. However, I'm now finding myself drawn to even older BMW's. Specifically, I'm seriosly considering purchasing a 74 2002 Tii (gulf yellow). Not sure I'll get buy in from the spouse....but if I do....am I crazy? Might I find myself still yearning for other cool cars? Might need something from 80's?
> 
> Kevin


If it is this one, or one as nice as this one from the BMWCCA Concours this weekend, you can do no wrong. I know this car and it is a beauty. Warning.....they are a "sickness" that has no cure.


















couple more pics from Carmel Concours...


























Good luck,


----------

